# Happy Birthday HalloweenRick!



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hope you have a great b-day today!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I sure hope it was...almost missed it!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Awwwwww...Thanks Everybody!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So, what did you do...?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear HalloweenRick!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Grrr, I did miss it, lol. A very Happy belated Birthday to you!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy belated birthday, Rick!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A belated Happy Birthday, Rick.


----------

